# 1941 Firestone Super Cruiser



## larock65 (Oct 6, 2014)

*1941 Colson Firestone Super Cruiser*

Thanks to my great friend Joe Buffardi I was able to add this beauty to my collection. I will add details and more photos soon.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks good!
 It was great getting a chance to meet you guys on the ride this weekend.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2014)

Holy Poop! You better bring that to the Colson ride next month!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow! Thats a nice one! William is on a roll!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Oct 7, 2014)

Killer bullnose!


----------



## larock65 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Thanks guys!*

I really am pleased with this one for sure!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 7, 2014)

*Firestone*

Damn that looks great! It couldn't have gone to a better guy. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 7, 2014)

Beautiful! Glad to see some of the Old School BMX guys coming over to this side of collecting. 
-Brian


----------



## larock65 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Thanks!*



Bri-In-RI said:


> Beautiful! Glad to see some of the Old School BMX guys coming over to this side of collecting.
> -Brian




Brian, 
I have always had at least one balloon tire bike and one bmx bike in my garage for as long as I can remember! I actually met and have been dealing with Bob U. since the mid 90's. I have shifted my focus in this direction lately and slowed down with the bmx bikes for now. Fun either way for sure!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 10, 2014)

LOVE the frame!


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 10, 2014)

*nice bike*

very sharp looking bike!!!, M & M


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Very, Very Nice!!!*

That is a Very, Very Nice Ride!!!
You need to Post a Clean Picture by Itself!!!


Is that a Leather Seat????  Was it Spray Painted Too???


----------



## larock65 (Oct 11, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> That is a Very, Very Nice Ride!!!
> You need to Post a Clean Picture by Itself!!!
> 
> 
> Is that a Leather Seat????  Was it Spray Painted Too???




Thanks Carlitos! The seat is red leather and the bike was professionally painted prior to me obtaining it.
More photos to follow soon.


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks great buddy!!!


----------



## 48b6 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have been thinking to paint mine that color combo, you don't see the red, silver and white too often!


----------

